# Need Help



## [email protected] (10 mo ago)

Now am visiting in UAE. Now i can got offer from oman. They need medical for applaying work visa. Can i take medical here?. Please help me.


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Now am visiting in UAE. Now i can got offer from oman. They need medical for applaying work visa. Can i take medical here?. Please help me.


No …. You will need to take it in Oman


----------

